# Nachts Feedern



## megabibo (29. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Tipps oder erfahrungen zum Nachtsfeedern an Flüssen?
Währe sehr dankbar für Hilfen.
mfg megabibo


----------



## Wickedstyler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

wad willste den wissen ?!


----------



## Slick (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Ich feeder immer Nachts.

Kauf dir Knicklichthalter für die Feederute und Knicklichter in der passenden Größe.
Den Freilauf an mit Schlaufenmontage(selbsthake Effekt).

Um den gleichen Punkt zu treffen bevorzuge ich lange Rutenständer die ich hinter mir positioniere und die Rute vor dem Wurf danach ausrichte.Es ist besser wie im Dunkeln vor dir ein Ziel zu fixieren,außer es ist eine Latterne.


Sonst ist alles gleich wie am Tag nur das größere Fische beißen und du dementsprechend stärkere Schnur brauchst.
Die Rotaugen schlafen und es sind meistens Brassen,Karpfen,Aale und Welse unterwegs die einen Wurm am Haken nicht verschmähen.

/edit

ohne Schnurclip angeln oder nach jedem Wurf herausnehmen und die Schnur mit einem Schnurstopper markieren oder ein Fahrradschlauch benutzen(bevorzuge ich).


Grüße


----------



## megabibo (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

danke für die hilfe.
Hab ihr vieleicht noch Tipps welche köder mann nachts nehemen sollte und ob es einen Geheimmköder gibt wo mann am besten die dicken Brassen und Karpfen fangen kann ?


----------



## Slick (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Am besten ein Wurmhaken Größe 4-6 ein halben Tauwurm drauf oder einen ganzen Wurm komplett aufs Vorfach gezogen.
Wenn es zu viel zupft,aber kein Fisch dranhängt, Maden an einem 6-8er Haken oder Maden/Casterkombo.

Ab und zu mußt du dann schonmal auf einen 14er Haken runter um die Störenfriede vom Platz zu bekommen.

Zupfen nicht vergessen,es bringt einige Bonusfische.


----------



## megabibo (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Danke werde es gleich Heute ausprobieren


----------



## Lautertaler (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Ich habe mal auf einer Blinker DVD eine Lampe gesehen die an den Rutenblank angebracht worden ist und die Zitterspitze angeleuchtet hat.
Vielleicht ist das was was Dir hilft...


----------



## Thxmpsxn (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Nachts beißen oft die dickeren Exemplare. Made/Mais oder Mais/Wurm Kombi ist auch sehr gut. 8´er Haken , ein Maiskorn mit 3 oder 4 Maden garniert sollteb funzen. Gerade auch große Barben sind nachts zu erwarten. Oder versuch mal Kichererbsen direkt auf dem Haken oder auch am Haar. hat mir nachts auch schon einige gute Fische gebracht.
Noch ein Tip wegen der Knicklichthalter, zu empfehlen sind diese: 
funktionelle Adapter für ihren Angelausflug - Specimen Fishing Tackle .
Ich verwende diese selber. Sind klasse. Für die Spitzen deiner Feederrute würde ich Dir, je nach deren Durchmesser, die Quiver oder Avon empfehlen.
Viel Petri.#h


----------



## Hannoi1896 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Also die Aussage, dass Nachts dickere beißen halte ich nicht für ganz richtig. Die dicken beißen tagsüber auch sehr gut. Nur sind da die kleineren aktiver. Das bedeutet, dass die Dickeren nachts höher frequentiert beißen. Jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Andreas25 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Auch wichtig: Nachts stehen die großen Weißfische eher Ufernah. Ich wuerde also nicht mehr als 20 Meter vom Ufer entfernt fischen.


----------



## thi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Ich benutze zum fixieren des Knicklichts einfach Tesafilm.
Ist günstig, die Schnur verheddert sich nicht in einem Knicklichthalter und da rutscht dann auch nix. Wenn man mag kann man auch Gaffer Tape benutzen so kann man, so gewünscht das Knicklicht etwas abdunkeln, und das Tape hält auch jedem Regen stand. Zur Schnur fixierung benutze ich auch den guten alten Fahrradschlauch, find ich sicherer als die Schnur im Clip zu haben.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

naja mit tesafilm hab ich nicht so die guten erfahrungen gesammelt.

ich nutze das hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170845174878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



nachts kommen die bisse heftiger,hatte probleme die bisse zu verwerten.


----------



## Knispel (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Feederspitzen sind ja bekanntlich sehr dünn. Ich habe die Spitze der Spitze einfach mit einen 
UV - Edding bestrichen und strahle sie Nachts mit einer kleinen UV Lampe ( gibt es beides in Geocaching - Shop´s über das Net ) an. Das klappt einfach nur super ... Man kann damit auch andere Gegenstände makieren, die man Nachts immer einmal wieder verliert oder verlegt wie z.B. eine Ködernadel usw.
http://www.geocoinshop.de/products/UV-Nachtcache/UV-Lampe-BASIC.html
http://www.geocoinshop.de/products/UV-Nachtcache/UV-Spezial-Marker-Edding-8280.html


----------



## zandernase (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Servus,
muss mich hier mal dranhängen. 
Ich hab folgenmdes "Problem": An meiner Feederstelle am Rhein (mittig zw 2  Buhnen, Futterkorb an der Strömungskante)  läufts z. zt. so: tagsüber ists eigentlích nicht schlecht. Freitag:  2 Brassen ~50cm, 4 Rotaugen ~30cm, 2 Barsche 20-25cm, und nur 1 Grundel! der Grund warum ich die Stelle so mag! ABER: nachdem es dunkel ist kommen für ne Stunde die Grundeln raus und danach eigentlich nur kleine Brassen so um die 15cm. Ausnahme waren vor 6 Wochen n 65cm Waller und vor 2 Wochen  ein 55cm Zander, beides auf die Wurmrute an der Strömungskante. 
Was mich ein bisschen annervt sind die kleinen Brassen abends. Weil sonst nix anderes beisst. Ich bin dann weiter in der Futterspur von tagsüber. Meint ihr ich sollte mit der Entfernung variieren? Wenn ich näher ans Ufer geh bekomm ich aber wieder öfters Grundeln ans Band...

Jemand n Vorschlag?

Gruß aus Südhessen ZN


----------



## beifisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Was mich ein bisschen annervt sind die kleinen Brassen abends. Weil sonst nix anderes beisst. Ich bin dann weiter in der Futterspur von tagsüber. Meint ihr ich sollte mit der Entfernung variieren? Wenn ich näher ans Ufer geh bekomm ich aber wieder öfters Grundeln ans Band...

Jemand n Vorschlag?

Gruß aus Südhessen ZN[/QUOTE]
Hallo,hast Du schon versucht die kleinen Brassen als Köder zu 
nehmen?Wenn es da Nachts viele gibt,

 müßten sich auch die Räuber drauf eingeschossen haben.
Gruß beifisch|wavey:


----------



## zandernase (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*



beifisch schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen annervt sind die kleinen Brassen abends. Weil sonst nix anderes beisst. Ich bin dann weiter in der Futterspur von tagsüber. Meint ihr ich sollte mit der Entfernung variieren? Wenn ich näher ans Ufer geh bekomm ich aber wieder öfters Grundeln ans Band...
> 
> Jemand n Vorschlag?
> 
> Gruß aus Südhessen ZN


Hallo,hast Du schon versucht die kleinen Brassen als Köder zu 
nehmen?Wenn es da Nachts viele gibt,

 müßten sich auch die Räuber drauf eingeschossen haben.
Gruß beifisch|wavey:[/QUOTE]

den gedanken hatte ich auch schon. allerdings denk ich das die brassen für nen zander und aale zu groß sind...  und für nenrichtigen waller ist mein tackle eigentlich nicht ausgelegt:c.
die größe wär gut für hecht, aber nahcts tut sich da eigentlich ja nix.... was man mit den brassen noch fangen könnte wären warscheinlich grundeln, die gehn ja aufm alles...|uhoh:

gruß zn


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

man kann knicklichter mit draht befestigen


----------



## DerJonsen (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachts Feedern*

Ich nutze nachts beim Feedern ein Glöckchen mit so ner Zangenhalterung (inkl Knicklichthalterung)...die halten auch an der Feederspitze. Grade Nachts bin ich manchmal unaufmerksam und kann auch nich die ganze Zeit auf die Spitze starren (fängt das Knicklicht bei euch auch das Tanzen an? )   Eignet sich aber nur wenn es windstill ist...sonst schiebt man Paranoja


----------

